# Greetings from Kentucky



## kicksindabank (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello from the Bluegrass State!! This is my first post in martialtalk.com. I hope to meet a lot of new people. Also to share and learn from others as well. Take care.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## knifeboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 18, 2006)

Welocme to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome and send bourbon!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice to have you here 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## still learning (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy this site...Aloha


----------



## stickarts (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 18, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards, Happy posting.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Henderson (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------

